# Community > Resource Library >  Radio chanels for hunters etc

## Pengy

I have just been programming a newly acquired handheld UHF, and thought it worth posting the following for others with Rinos etc

https://www.google.co.nz/search?sour....0.&gws_rd=ssl

Makes it pretty simple I think

----------


## northdude

Channel 5 seems to be the Auckland repeater channel

----------

